# Topics > Space >  Spatial Flux, seamless pneumatic surface that morphs to embrace the human body in zero gravity, City Science Group, MIT Media Lab, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

MIT Media Lab

Project website - media.mit.edu/projects/spatial-flux

chrisoulakapelonis.com/spatial-fluxdetail

Research scientist - Carson Smuts

----------


## Airicist

SpatialFlux: Soft Robotic surface in zero-g

Published on Nov 21, 2017




> This year the MIT Media Labs CityScience group had the rare opportunity to think of Architecture at the scale of the body, that was literally out of this world. The result.... a seamless pneumatic surface that morphs to embrace the human body in zero gravity.
> 
> Structurally, zero gravity means that we do not have to contend with architecture's greatest arch-nemesis, gravity. This opens up a new world of possibilities where we can deploy structures that no longer have to counteract/resist gravitational force. We explore new forms of rapid inflatable prototyping in this project. Most importantly, this prototype explores surfaces utilizing materials that would normally fail on Earth, yet flourish in zero gravity.
> 
> A Media Lab Project by : Carson Smuts, Chrisoula Kapelonis and Kent Larson

----------


## Airicist

Flux body pour

Published on Jan 23, 2018




> The  full scale pour of the central spine for the Spatial Flux project.

----------


## Airicist

Flux prototype

Published on Jan 23, 2018




> Our 1/4 scale prototype for the Spatial Flux project.

----------


## Airicist

This 'skin' could be the future of how we live in space

Published on Jul 5, 2018




> MIT researcher Carson Smuts is thinking about life in zero-gravity where the traditional rules of architecture do not apply. With the help of City Science and the Space Exploration Initiative, his project Spatial Flux looks into the future of architecture as the Earth gets more crowded and humans spend more time in space.

----------

